
The psychopathology p factor: will it revolutionise adolescent psychiatry? - DanBC
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/jcpp.13063
======
DanBC
The full title, which is far too long for HN's 80 character limit, is "The
psychopathology p factor: will it revolutionise the science and practice of
child and adolescent psychiatry?".

